# LAS lane assignments are up



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

For those on here that never get out of the Field forum (No_X_Eddie), you might want to wander over to the General forum to see who'll you'll be shooting beside.

Kent, I'm assuming you're right handed - if so, looks like you'll be face to face with my belt buckle. :tongue:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> For those on here that never get out of the Field forum (No_X_Eddie), you might want to wander over to the General forum to see who'll you'll be shooting beside.
> 
> Kent, I'm assuming you're right handed - if so, looks like you'll be face to face with my belt buckle. :tongue:


*
Yeahhhhh.....but don't back up or you'll get stung!!!*
.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

3DShooter80~Have some extra tissues for when I end up crying on your shoulder!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

All right I found a good one head to head competition. We have NC's very own Pragmatic Lee facing off against the one and only At Legend Brown Hornet. Same bail, same time. Should be one of the most fun bail at LAS. Go get um fellas. The smack should be loud. The action furious.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

For the real true archery action we got Va's X Hunter toeing the line head to head with Reo Wilde. That should be a excellent shoot em up.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Can you believe it. I get to match up with Kstigal. ooooh weeeeee!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> For the real true archery action we got Va's X Hunter toeing the line head to head with *Reo Wilde*. That should be a excellent shoot em up.


Who's gonna be right behind me and in front of me is an old AT'r by the name of Crowe... :thumb: :chortle:

This is gonna be fun... :tongue:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> For those on here that never get out of the Field forum (No_X_Eddie), you might want to wander over to the General forum to see who'll you'll be shooting beside.
> 
> Kent, I'm assuming you're right handed - if so, looks like you'll be face to face with my belt buckle. :tongue:


Prag, I don't need to wander over to general, you and Hornet keep me up on what happing. You guys post so much, sometimes we should call this H/P instead of AT.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I want to wish everyone good luck at LAS. I wish I was on the Range Assignments. There is always next year as long as some other unforseen event doesn't change my plans.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Prag Jr., 
Looks like you get to square off with Braden Gellenthein (spelling?) and I get to be right beside you. Just remember what Tom Hanks says... There's no crying in archery!!!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Prag Jr.,
> Looks like you get to square off with Braden Gellenthein (spelling?) and I get to be right beside you. Just remember what Tom Hanks says... There's no crying in archery!!!


Like I told Eddie, my goal for this weekend is to leave with clean shoes ukey:. I will just aim for yours! :wink:

I have to admit, I am glad to have a familiar face to look at, even if it is you!:tongue:

**And I think it is, There is no crying in BASEBALL, not archery!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> For those on here that never get out of the Field forum (No_X_Eddie), you might want to wander over to the General forum to see who'll you'll be shooting beside.
> 
> Kent, I'm assuming you're right handed - if so, looks like you'll be face to face with my belt buckle. :tongue:


Actually Kent will be behind you.......unless you put your belt buckle on backwards from everyone else.

You get the privileged of being stared down by yours truly for 66 arrows.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> All right I found a good one head to head competition. We have NC's very own Pragmatic Lee facing off against the one and only At Legend Brown Hornet. Same bail, same time. Should be one of the most fun bail at LAS. Go get um fellas. The smack should be loud. The action furious.


We got Lee surrounded.....he will be between The Leprechaun and good ole B H....with VaVince watching over his shoulder. He is screwed :chortle:

I see they let Pinto and Spec screw up the 12:30 line again.....damn affirmative action. :doh:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> We got Lee surrounded.....he will be between The Leprechaun and good ole B H....with VaVince watching over his shoulder. He is screwed :chortle:
> 
> I see they let Pinto and Spec screw up the 12:30 line again.....damn affirmative action. :doh:


I feel sorry for Vince..............

My co-pilot and roomie B'Ho is cool............BUTTTTT, he's a bit on the ugly side Prag and he has a stare that even I admire and I can goat face with the best! :becky: Good Luck!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Hummmmm......Poor Rob and Staff....

They might have to transform into Second Grade Teachers and separate you'all if you don't behave on the line.....

I can hear it now....

PRO SHOOTER--"I PROTEST"!!!

ROB--"What's the Violation"??

PRO SHOOTER--"They are having too much FUN"!!!*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I feel sorry for Vince..............


I'm going to eat plenty of boiled eggs and drink lots of beer the night before with plans of "cutting the cheese" between every arrow. Of course, my farts don't stink.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm going to eat plenty of boiled eggs and drink lots of beer the night before with plans of "cutting the cheese" between every arrow. Of course, my farts don't stink.


That would get you thrown out of the range.....

or alteast drug out after you got hit by a 12" B-Stinger with a 17 oz weight on the end.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I feel sorry for Vince..............
> 
> My co-pilot and roomie B'Ho is cool............BUTTTTT, he's a bit on the ugly side Prag and he has a stare that even I admire and I can goat face with the best! :becky: Good Luck!!


Ugly....Prag got drug around the Billy Hilly with me.....I am easy enough on the eyes.....

But he don't know about the Evil Eye yet.....:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> We got Lee surrounded.....he will be between The Leprechaun and good ole B H....with VaVince watching over his shoulder. He is screwed :chortle:
> 
> I see they let Pinto and Spec screw up the 12:30 line again.....damn affirmative action. :doh:


Prag, your screwed.:jeez:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm going to eat plenty of boiled eggs and drink lots of beer the night before with plans of "cutting the cheese" between every arrow. Of course, my farts don't stink.


:becky: mine are like rose petals.....!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :becky: mine are like rose petals.....!


Probably more like tulips - 2 lips wrapped around a turd ukey:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ugly....Prag got drug around the Billy Hilly with me.....I am easy enough on the eyes.....
> 
> But he don't know about the Evil Eye yet.....:wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm going to eat plenty of boiled eggs and drink lots of beer the night before with plans of "cutting the cheese" between every arrow. Of course, my farts don't stink.


He lies!ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

With a pre-shoot diet like that Lee, I am just glad that you are not riding up in the van with us. Hopefully I will be up-wind from you!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I wish all of you luck and have a safe trip


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Somebody needs to pray for me! I have to room with him too!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I have no idea who is next to me

Bees I did not see your name where are you


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Probably more like tulips - 2 lips wrapped around a turd ukey:


Kind of like on the line Saturday morning.........you between me and Brown Hornet!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

blondstar said:


> I have no idea who is next to me
> 
> Bees I did not see your name where are you


:wink: You'll have Grey Eagle under you....................


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: You'll have Grey Eagle under you....................


Just be patient my friend be very patient


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Who's gonna be right behind me and in front of me is an old AT'r by the name of Crowe... :thumb: :chortle:
> 
> This is gonna be fun... :tongue:


No pressure Vince


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> I have no idea who is next to me
> 
> Bees I did not see your name where are you


Lisa,
I don't recognize the names either, but that doesn't mean we haven't bumped into them before on AT. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Lisa,
> I don't recognize the names either, but that doesn't mean we haven't bumped into them before on AT. :wink:


Well you'll surely recognize Gray Eagle.. he'll be the one Soaring above y'all on 3B.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: You'll have Grey Eagle under you....................





blondstar said:


> Just be patient my friend be very patient





IGluIt4U said:


> Well you'll surely recognize Gray Eagle.. he'll be the one Soaring above y'all on 3B.. :thumb: :wink:



Who, What? 

Patience........... at my age that is all I have left :tongue::wink:

See you on the line


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Who, What?
> 
> Patience........... at my age that is all I have left :tongue::wink:
> 
> See you on the line


WOW....you have been gone so long.....

You don't even know which tree your nest is in anymore :wink:

See you Fri big guy


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> I have no idea who is next to me
> 
> Bees I did not see your name where are you


I had to work so I didn't think I was going to make it. 
but today I cut a deal with the devil and Chad just got me in on the 4pm line on Friday. Saturday back to work,
don't think I'll have to worry about Sunday. 
well maybe I'll be at Mayberry shooting 5 spot. :cocktail::beer::darkbeer:

So I'm callin ya all out. Mac, Prag Lee, sarge, first max or who ever bring it and ya better have enough cause I'm on my game and ya'll are still in trouble from the last time. so wussie up ya all.. To borrow a phrase from My brother in the hive Come get some.... feel the sting again...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I see dollar bills floating around the range again. Bees must have just got a raise at work.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> I see dollar bills floating around the range again. Bees must have just got a raise at work.


na didn't get a raise, shooting against them is like money in the bank.. :darkbeer::beer: well it would be if they would pay:zip:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Bees said:


> na didn't get a raise, shooting against them is like money in the bank.. :darkbeer::beer: well it would be if they would pay:zip:


I understand where you are coming from. Getting the knuckle heads to pay around here is like pulling hens teeth.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Grey Eagle said:


> Who, What?
> 
> Patience........... at my age that is all I have left :tongue::wink:
> 
> See you on the line


Good to see ya found the trail back Soaring One.. :cheers: 

Look forward to seeing you this weekend.. :thumb:


Bees said:


> na didn't get a raise, shooting against them is like money in the bank.. :darkbeer::beer: well it would be if they would pay:zip:


Glad yer able to make it Bees... not gonna be up Friday, but I'll be there on Saturday.  :cheers:

Guess I'll have to take a raincheck on your crispy... :becky:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well you'll surely recognize Gray Eagle.. he'll be the one Soaring above y'all on 3B.. :thumb: :wink:


As long as he soars my arrows into the X we will not have a problem:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Bees said:


> I had to work so I didn't think I was going to make it.
> but today I cut a deal with the devil and Chad just got me in on the 4pm line on Friday. Saturday back to work,
> don't think I'll have to worry about Sunday.
> well maybe I'll be at Mayberry shooting 5 spot. :cocktail::beer::darkbeer:
> ...


Good, we will be there at 4 to, and I do not mind taking your money:wink: TV land can do without you for a weekend, maybe the Hornet can give you his cold again this year:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I see they let Pinto and Spec screw up the 12:30 line again.....damn affirmative action. :doh:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> Good, we will be there at 4 to, and I do not mind taking your money:wink: TV land can do without you for a weekend, maybe the Hornet can give you his cold again this year:wink:


Just like the girls downtown.. :cocktail::darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pintojk said:


>


Don't cry.....it's cold. Your face will freeze


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> As long as he soars my arrows into the X we will not have a problem:wink:



I have got my arrow fairy to do that for me.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Firstmaxx said:


> I understand where you are coming from. Getting the knuckle heads to pay around here is like pulling hens teeth.



I don't see any of the knuckle heads takin me up on my crispie. 
what a bunch of:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:

cluck cluck cluckcluck... 


Is blondestar the only one man enough to answear a challange.:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> I don't see any of the knuckle heads takin me up on my crispie.
> what a bunch of:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:
> 
> cluck cluck cluckcluck...
> ...


I'll take yer crispy.. but it'll have to wait til I see ya next.. :chortle: :nyah: :becky:

I probly won't win it, but I'll sure as heck try...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, good luck to all of you! :77:

Don't think I will make it to cheer ya'll on. Been out-of-town every week so far this year. I'm beginning to think the wife and dog don't recognize me anymore.  I can tolerate that from the wife...but from the dog? Just plain wrong! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Well, good luck to all of you! :77:
> 
> Don't think I will make it to cheer ya'll on. Been out-of-town every week so far this year. I'm beginning to think the wife and dog don't recognize me anymore.  I can tolerate that from the wife...but from the dog? Just plain wrong! :wink:


:chortle: Well you will be missed.....I am not sick this year and am shooting the early line so I can hang alll day  I guess I will have to eat a dog for ya. 

I was gonna say that I would text you updates.....then I remembered that I have a Black Berry now and can post them myself


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Well you will be missed.....I am not sick this year and am shooting the early line so I can hang alll day  I guess I will have to eat a dog for ya.
> 
> I was gonna say that I would text you updates.....then I remembered that I have a Black Berry now and can post them myself


lain: Don't make me chuck that thing out the window at 80 mph on the way home!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

We'll miss ya Jerry, sorry you can't make it up for the extravaganza... :sad:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> lain: Don't make me chuck that thing out the window at 80 mph on the way home!


I'd bet that if he sits there and plays "beeping" games on it, that it will be thrown out the window on the way TO LAS. At least it would if it were me driving. :tongue:



IGluIt4U said:


> We'll miss ya Jerry, sorry you can't make it up for the extravaganza... :sad:


Like a headache :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> For the real true archery action we got Va's X Hunter toeing the line head to head with Reo Wilde. That should be a excellent shoot em up.


Got to shoot the same bail with Reo at Gold Cup last spring.... This should be fun definalty a a great shot to try and set pace with early on.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Got to shoot the same bail with Reo at Gold Cup last spring.... This should be fun definalty a a great shot to try and set pace with early on.....


I'm hopin some of yer two skillzz rubbs off on mee....  :wink: :cheers:


----------

